# Make clean fails



## j4ck (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm trying to build a custom kernel on FreeBSD9.2 Release i386. But when I try to `make clean` or `make buildkernel` I face this error

```
Makefile line 227: check your date/time: MY_DATE_TIME
```

Thanks in advance


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 26, 2013)

Did it actually print "MY_DATE_TIME"?  What is the output of `date`?


----------

